# My puppy is being aggressive :(



## oakleysmommy

my puppy now 15 weeks growls as well!!! he will be chewing a toy and growling at it..not sure if its the right thing to do but we laugh at him...the biting is just a puppy thing, tell him no or make a noise in a firm tone and give him one of his toys each time he bites you..it does hurt!! when he is overly excited to see me he will jump on me and make a growling noise as well. same with the digging!!!


----------



## RedDogs

It's most likely normal puppyness. Many puppies and dogs will growl in playing. This growl sounds different than a "I'm scared, stay away" growl.

We don't need to worry about punishment:
http://www.avsabonline.org/avsabonl...Statements/Combined_Punishment_Statements.pdf

Just about management and training. Get some treats and work to teach your puppy things like this:





As well as using food to teach your puppy to sit.

Find some toys that are a bit more interesting and be sure that when your puppy is biting at you, that you hold still. Any movement and noise on your part will have your puppy thinking "Great! They play with me!"

We want teeth on skin to mean boring humans for your puppy.


----------



## Megora

Please sign up for puppy classes... 

The mouthing and nipping and monster-mouthedness of your puppy is normal. Golden puppies are sweet for the first week you bring them home, and then once they settle in they start pushing all of your buttons. 

Growling and nipping does not mean your puppy is aggressive or will certainly become aggressive. But not training your puppy will likely allow bad behaviors like biting and growling to become serious (generally during the teenage months, 5-15 months). 

Signing up for puppy class and obedience 1 and 2 will get your puppy the socialization that he needs, and it will also ensure that you are going to get help from a good trainer while your puppy grows. 

And go with a good gentle handling and humane trainer. There are people out there who have no idea how to train a golden retriever puppy and their methods will either break your dog or make him mean.


----------



## Laurie Ellen

I was (and still have) a problem with my 11 week old puppy regarding biting hard. My husband tried telling her NO and his voice seemed to work better than mine. I am trying to use a deeper voice when correcting her and it seems to work a bit better. However, when I get on the floor to play she is still more interested in biting me rather than bite her toy.


----------



## Charliethree

It is very unlikely that an 8 week old pup is being aggressive, if you watch a litter of pups- they bite, growl, and wrestle with each other and if one hurts the other the injured pup yipes sharply and walks away. A new pup sees you as a littermate, he does not know how to play nice!! If a pup is biting my hand, I hold my hand still and look the pup in the eye and growl at him, if he hangs on, a more intense (deeper) growl - when he stops he gets praise and a scratch under the neck. If he is tugging at my pant leg, I do the same, stop and growl. If the pup is really persistent then a quick 'bark' often works to stop the action which is followed by praise. This may sound strange but it has worked with a lot of my foster pups - they don't know English but they do know what a 'growl' means.


----------



## TheGoldenDream

I agree with the above posters. I would definitely be getting him out for some socialization with people and doggies. I've done the growling at my dogs as well, if the bite really hurts...if he's just 'mouthing' you, maybe see what happens if you ignore it and give him no attention whatsoever. If he stops...praise him. Other than that, don't be fooled by his puppy exterior, this is the Best time to start working on training with him. It can be fun and sure tires them out!


----------



## Lilliam

Unless there is an extremely grave behavioural problem caused by a very critical illness, puppies are not aggressive. They simply haven't learned what is correct. That is similar to a toddler hitting a sibling over the head with something that just happens to be in his hand, he's not trying to club his sibling to death, he just has to learn what is not acceptable. Add to that the language issue that Charliethree just mentioned.
There are many things you can do, such as redirect the puppy to something that is OK to mouth, or try the loud "OOOWWW" that works for some puppies, mine included.
It may help best not to put a negative idea such as aggression in your mind. It may interfere in the way you act with the puppy.


----------



## Psycho

Thank you for the kind replies!
I actually think he understands growling much better then the loud "ow" (that further provokes him).  

I've even tied a pair of old shorts to a slim tree for him to bite and play. Is this wise? I don't want him to start chewing on laundry in a few months.

I will post a link to a video I've made of him while playing with that piece of cloth.

EDIT: Here it is:


----------



## RedDogs

Your puppy looks like SO MUCH FUN.

You may want to consider tying a rope or some other material to the post....so that your puppy learns that some textures are for tugging and others (...your clothes) are not for tugging.

Playing tug is a great way to interact with a puppy provided you have someone to show you how.


----------



## Lilliam

PUPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How adorable!!!!

You know, I remember having a puppy once who was completely fascinated by bycicle tires...my grandfather tied an old tire to a tree where the puppy could play with it. Kept that puppy busy!!!!!!!!! might want to consider?


----------



## lyssa

Biting people/other dogs in a playful or even rough manner often gets pups attention, even if its negative attention... which is often why they nip and bite (other than teething and in the course of normal playing). The best thing to do if you don't like what they are doing, the instant they get too rough, cross your arms and look and the ceiling, if they do it again, walk away. Then, when they DO behave, lots of praise, hugs and treats. That's more or less the dog way of doing it, dogs with bad manners just get ignored, and puppies hate getting ignored. 

It is very important that you teach bite inhibition now. Your puppy definitely doesn't sound aggressive, it just hasn't been taught right and wrong - it isn't born knowing these things. Some regular sessions with other puppies and eventually adult dogs helps a lot too for bite inhibition training. You can train it with a clicker too, just google it...


----------



## millertime11

I second what a lot of people have said...from your description, I wouldn't call this aggression. My Millie is now 5 months and I have definitely figured out that this type of biting means, "I want to play!" As others have said, as frustrating as it is, acting bored and lifeless really does get the point across. 

When Millie starts doing this type of biting, I do not make eye contact with her and clearly say, "Get your toy." 90 percent of the time she runs to get her toy. 

Whatever you do (something that was emphasized to me in a similar post not long ago)...do not come back at your pup with anger, hitting, pinning down, etc. I have found that this just makes her crazier and the biting gets worse.

Also, the yelping NEVER worked for me either. So don't feel bad! I am still working on Millie's biting- hang in there!


----------



## mylissyk

You're puppy is not aggressive, he is playing the way he would with his littermates. It is totally normal puppy behaviour.

Do a search through the Puppy Forum on this board for "biting" or "aggression" and you will find hundreds of posts exactly like yours, with great advice for how to REDIRECT the biting. You can teach him not to bite on skin but it does take time and patience, and time for the puppy to grow up a little to understand what you want.

But please don't lable your 8 week old puppy aggressive, he is not.


----------



## Psycho

Thanks for the great advices  I gave him a stuffed toy today and he adores it. He is also very smart as I've tought him to sit in under 5 minutes (lying down will be harder since he's quite energetic and raises his but from the ground always). 

As for biting, at first I thought he understands growling but now I don't think he does. I'll try to be more persistent with leaving the yard. The problem is he gets distracted and the point is not made. 

Oh and I've also tried to put him on a pile of sand to try to teach him to poop there but he seems to love digging :doh: and does his "thing" right next to the sand pile, close enough :


----------



## mylissyk

Try putting a toy in his mouth to redirect him when he goes to bite you. Do it consistently and he will learn, he is just a baby right now.


----------



## oakleysmommy

Get lots of toys, rubber toys as well to bite on. i just got the nylabone for Oakley as he is teething. ice cubes keep them busy too. i have a huge basket of toys well the basket is always empty and the toys are everywhere anything to keep him busy. whatever you do no rawhide bones.


----------



## Braccarius

Psycho said:


> Thank you for the kind replies!
> I actually think he understands growling much better then the loud "ow" (that further provokes him).
> 
> I've even tied a pair of old shorts to a slim tree for him to bite and play. Is this wise? I don't want him to start chewing on laundry in a few months.
> 
> I will post a link to a video I've made of him while playing with that piece of cloth.


Perfectly normal puppy behaviour. He will calm down eventually and as long as you're consistently boring and non-interactive will figure out that biting you isn't any fun.


----------



## Charlie girl

I think he's not aggressive but so playfull.
Don't worry he/she will be very adorable.


----------



## cstdenis1

use a time out away from people for a while...each time the puppy bites...say no...bring him to time outs...sooner or later..he does want to be with people...then he will learn he can not bite....Never hit the dog...Please.


----------



## cstdenis1

puppy is bored...give him a piece of cloth to totally rip and keep all valuable laundry away from him...


----------



## cstdenis1

this is like playing back with the pup and enforcing the bad behavior. The pup must learn from owner what is and what is not acceptable. When he is acting this way...play time is over...put him in a time out for a while...no human contact...say 5 minutes...let him out...and every time he does this he goes in time out...he will stop....he wants human attention.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

cstdenis1 said:


> puppy is bored...give him a piece of cloth to totally rip and keep all valuable laundry away from him...


 
If you're trying to discourage him from tearing things up, I would NOT give him a piece of cloth to "totally rip". Until he understands what's his to play with and what isn't, I wouldn't confuse him like that. A piece of cloth is no different to him than a washcloth, your sock, you underwear, etc. He doesn't know enough to distinguish between those items at this point.


----------



## Enzos_Mom

Not to mention, giving a cloth to a puppy to totally rip up may lead to an obstruction...


----------



## jweisman54

I agree with you Sam, some dogs will not just rip up a cloth but will eat it as well which will clearly lead to a trip to the vet or worse, surgery.


----------

